# Lets see those 1937 flo-cycles. How many complete ones are out there?



## kingsilver (Mar 11, 2014)

HOW MANY "COMPLETE 1937 FLO-CYCLES" ARE THERE IN THE HOBBY? I KNOW "BABYJESUS" HAS A COMPLETE ONE.  SHOULD HAVE: HEX BARS, HEX STRUTS, BRACKET BEHIND THE SEAT MAST, TEAR DROP REFLECTOR, FAT REAR FENDER BRACE, AND RETRACTABLE CENTER STAND. DON'T BE SHY - LET'S SEE THEM !!!


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe jerry peters was right...maybe less than ten '37 flo-cycles exist.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 11, 2014)

Here's one.


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 11, 2014)

That's a beauty joel !!!     Thanks for posting !!!


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 11, 2014)

Three down !!!   Lets see more 1937 flocycle with the "correct parts...."  i bet there's less than 10 out there !!! Prove me wrong !!!


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 11, 2014)

OR MAYBE JERRY PETERS WAS WRONG - MAYBE LESS THAN FIVE 1937 FLO-CYCLES EXIST.


----------



## jkent (Mar 11, 2014)

...........................................................................................................


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi jkent - that's a hawthorne "air-flow." made for hawthorne by silver king.  Notice the difference : Truss rods. Chain guard,  REAR STAND, steering head SMALLER, bullet lite is smaller, AND REAR REFLECTOR IS DIFFERENT. Thanks for posting ANYWAY!


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 12, 2014)

i've seen yours,kingsilver,and that's enough.looking at it was like stepping into another dimension.


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow ! Is that all the 1937 silver king flo-cycles out there - !!!!  Fewer than the other high end elgins, huffmans, and schwinns.... I know there was a complete 1937 flo-cycle sold on ebay a couple years back, which would make the total four.  DO ANYMORE EXIST ?  LETS SEE THEM.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 12, 2014)

*Here's my Hawthorne badged Flocycle ....*

I displayed it at the Ink & Iron Show here in Long Beach late last year along with a bunch of other nice bicycles ...


----------



## rockabillyjay (Mar 12, 2014)

If you ggoogle image search "flo cycle bicycle" at least 10 different ones come up....


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 12, 2014)

I've seen all of those before on google. But most of them are 1936 flo - cycles. I see my bike and babyjesus's 1937 flo-cycle. I'm only counting the 1937 silver king flo-cycle not the hawthorne badge ones. 1937 silver king flo-cycles should have: Hex bars with sealed end grips, hex truss rods, troxel tool box seat, clipper speedo for hex bars, two bar brackets behind the seat, center stand, thick rear fender brace, and long cone delta lite.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 12, 2014)

I think if you narrow the scope by year, model, badge you will find bikes of every marque where maybe only one is known. My gut tells me there are more than a few lurking in collections that never see the light of day (or interenet). V/r Shawn


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 12, 2014)

*Your challenge may fall on deaf ears*

Not everyone that visits this site is an active participant and many private collections are not shared. Instead of challenging members, perhaps you can enlighten us with the nuances of the 1937 model vs the other years and why the changes were made?  A lot can be learn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks Carlton--that was informative! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 12, 2014)

Does an empty spot in my garage reserved for one count??Nice bicycles guys!
I love these!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 12, 2014)

I was going to make similar point with my excluded '36 Hawthorne Duralium, but have had an active morning.
The difference between the house brand Silver King and those for Montgomery Ward were the Delta hornlight, truss rods, headtube girth and tires...the other things you mentioned as specific to your particular bicycle are sometimes year specific ('36 vs. '37) or model specific.
There are not many of these around, but the CABE is but a sampling pool and this thread has a self-serving feel to it (at least to me) so just write in a number to make your machine "rare."
Chris
Member, RMS37 Coat Tail Posse.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 12, 2014)

*one more*

ill try to get a pic but my friend here in California has complete original one


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks vintage2wheel! That will make five.


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 12, 2014)

Scrubbinrims - i like that one !!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2014)

I've had this problem with the Huffman Super Streamlines. I have estimated that for every one I saw there was probably another that I hadn't.
problem with Chestnut Hollow is that they've been out of circulation soo long that their information isn't really relevant anymore.
I know of a few in collections that you may not get photos of.


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks scott !  I know we'll never know how many '37 flo-cycles are out there, but at least this is a starting point. Thanks again for you input.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 12, 2014)

kingsilver said:


> Maybe jerry peters was right...maybe less than ten '37 flo-cycles exist.





Didn't Peters sell you this 37? You know sellers they'll bend the truth for a good sell.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 12, 2014)

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 12, 2014)

I was under the impression, that there were hundreds of these bikes, until I realized that all the pictures I was seeing, were of the same bike.
I don't know if these bikes are so rare, because the were of poor quality, or if it's because of the war effort and the desire to make something more useful like the P38 Lightning.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 12, 2014)

The Flocycle survivors can not be abused or ridden hard like many of the steel bikes of its day. The aluminum, particularly on the Flocycles is known to fatigue; crack or break.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2014)

What! Jerry Peters falsifying information?? say it isn't so!


----------



## bike (Mar 12, 2014)

*How bout serial numbers*

and location (of the serial no)?


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 12, 2014)

I purchased the bike for the design not for what jerry said about rarity. As far as the frame strength,  i've been on the sf and long beach rides with no problems. I ride the flo-cycle all the time.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 12, 2014)

Is there really such a thing as a 1936 Flocycle? Was the bike not introduced late in 1936 for the 1937 season? 

Here's my entry.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes, there were differences; the 36-37 frames are identical, except for the things I pointed out above that are unique only to the 37 model.

1936 Sales Lit




1937 Sales Lit.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 12, 2014)

When is that ad from....October of 1936. Common practice to advertise the next years "brand new" product. I bought my new truck 6 months before it caught up with the actual year. 

I'll still contest...was there ever a 1936 Flocycle? 

I'll buy the fact there were changes from early to late. That happens today in modern bike shops.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 12, 2014)

sm2501 said:


> When is that ad from....October of 1936. Common practice to advertise the next years "brand new" product. I bought my new truck 6 months before it caught up with the actual year.
> 
> I'll still contest...was there ever a 1936 Flocycle?
> 
> I'll buy the fact there were changes from early to late. That happens today in modern bike shops.




Unless there is a 1936 catalogue out there, it cannot be disproved there wasn't a '36 flo either.

Some of the changes are subtle and substitution, but the butterfly stand is a completely different frame construct and although there is a breaking point (pun intended) there are enough dropstand models out there to think they had a longer run than just an early '37 season.

Mine has a round piecrust (more so a pizza crust) and a winged speedo neck which to my understanding are the earliest editions and if so, are indicators doubtful of 1937 since they are about nonexistent.

Where the heck is Chester now that he's on here?

Chris


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 12, 2014)

No sign of a Flocycle in the 1936 catalog....at least in my catalog. Who knows his many catalogs there may have been...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 12, 2014)

sm2501 said:


> No sign of a Flocycle in the 1936 catalog.




I'd love to see you scan it in here and curious if it encompasses the entire year?
Not being a Doubting Thomas, but really would like to know.
Chris


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes, it dose encompass the whole line.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 12, 2014)

Another thing that comes to mind is that if the ad is October of '36 and it has been built and ready to order/buy late in the year, what are we contesting exactly?
Doesn't look like a "coming soon" advertisement
Chris


----------



## bike (Mar 12, 2014)

*Long ago*

I saw a bike with a frame that (was NOT a 26x, but) did not have the flat spring at the bottom bracket...


ALSO neither piece of lit seems to indicate TOOLBOX vs STREAMLINED saddle...


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 12, 2014)

Here's an ad from a 1937 catalog stating "Outstanding features of this New Silver King" . Also notice no mention of hex truss rods but "tubular".

Again, an early to late question, or a different distributor question?


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 12, 2014)

So true... an ad that runs late in the year doesn't always indicate the launch of the new product, it can also be a second tier campaign to help dealers move a stock pile of previous inventory. 



scrubbinrims said:


> Another thing that comes to mind is that if the ad is October of '36 and it has been built and ready to order/buy late in the year, what are we contesting exactly?
> Doesn't look like a "coming soon" advertisement
> Chris


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 12, 2014)

It's interesting the 37 ad refers to the model as a M037. Yet the 36 ad has no mentioning of a model#, other then calling it a  The Silver King Flo-Cycle.

I think "Bike" as a brilliant idea, "How bout the serial numbers? King Silver, since you're touting yours as a 37 what's the serial number of your bike?


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 12, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> So true... an ad that runs late in the year doesn't always indicate the launch of the new product, it can also be a second tier campaign to help dealers move a stock pile of previous inventory.




You have to keep in mind that all these ads that are posted are in bicycle dealer magazines selling the models to dealers so they can sell them to customers once they buy the bikes. BRAND NEW to the dealer. Brand new to the customer can be months later. I'll see the 2015 line of Trek and Specialized bicycles in less than 3 months...customers won't see them for 4 months...or later...


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 12, 2014)

Exactly, I was an advertising exec for 40+years. Ads can have multiple channels, the 37 ad reads as a trade ad, to familarize the dealer with a new release. The 36 advertisement is more consumer centric; focused on provoking curiosity and interest.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sounds like an area ripe for study! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 12, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Sounds like an area ripe for study! V/r Shawn





Absolutely! Sounds like a project for Kingsilver? 
To dispute Scott's 1936 Flocycle theory, you'll need documented evidence?  

If we follow his logic, the advertisements were to announce the NEW 37 model in late 1936 publications! I did a quick reference, and found the patent for the Flocycle was filed May 25, 1936!














Talk about an ambitious timeline to produce a 1936 bike? Monark would have had to burn the midnight oil 24/7 to produce and market this bike...and it would have been done well in advance (in 1935?) 

Therefore I concede and join Scott's conjecture... there was no 1936 Model!

Flocycles are either an early 1937 or a late 1937 with a few minor physical features?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 12, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> Absolutely! Sounds like a project for Kingsilver?
> To dispute Scott's 1936 Flocycle theory, you'll need documented evidence?
> 
> If we follow his logic, the advertisements were to announce the NEW 37 model in late 1936 publications! I did a quick reference, and found the patent for the Flocycle was filed May 25, 1936!
> ...




Wow!... You my friend are an asset to this site!.. Your knowledge is amazing as is your library if reference material.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 12, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> I've had this problem with the Huffman Super Streamlines. I have estimated that for every one I saw there was probably another that I hadn't.
> problem with Chestnut Hollow is that they've been out of circulation soo long that their information isn't really relevant anymore.
> I know of a few in collections that you may not get photos of.




I find this funny people don't share what they have.. "You may not get photos of"
Whats with that?... Prob a bunch of restored crap anyways... Course I bet there are some really clean original ones as well..


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 12, 2014)

Anymore (m037) 1937 silver king flo-cycle to display?  As far as "the silver king flo-cycle" advertisement goes, some of the features such as the hex truss rods and the tool box seat not mentioned, were probably added right after the ad was issued.  Silver king also changed the design of the center stand if you noticed.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 12, 2014)

Good stuff...but not so fast my friend!
Patent approvals do not always proceed production which is why some bicycle parts have stampings or designations "patent applied for."
There is a consumer publication ad in October of 36 and I have a hard time believing young Billy had to wait until after the holiday season and into 1937 to get the bike of his dreams. 
Also, we cannot assume the 10/36 ad was the first flo ad either, just found and used in a modern compilation books and cyberspace.
SK was not a large producer at the time entering the bicycle production in just the previous year of 1935 and goals of a small batch line is a feasible theory considering scale once flo was conceived with 7 months of calendar year remaining.
Also the 36 catalogue was probably produced before the pat date of May so it is not to be taken as gospel.
Chris


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 12, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> 1936 Sales Lit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 12, 2014)

I think there's no doubt that the Flo Cycle was manufactured in 1936 and the advertisements were published in 1936, but the model was designated as a 1937 issue.
 What would be more telling, is the cut off date. At what point was the decision made to cease production? That may have come midway through the 37 model year.


----------



## slick (Mar 12, 2014)

What i have truly wondered all these years is where are all the factory empolyees ( if they still are alive)?? They are our true assets to this hobby if they worked at the plant, they will know what's right and wrong? I havn't heard of any but one member on here who had his father that worked at the Shelby plant in Ohio. Other than that nobody????????


----------



## bike (Mar 13, 2014)

*Mark Huffman*



slick said:


> What i have truly wondered all these years is where are all the factory empolyees ( if they still are alive)?? They are our true assets to this hobby if they worked at the plant, they will know what's right and wrong? I havn't heard of any but one member on here who had his father that worked at the Shelby plant in Ohio. Other than that nobody????????




Pops up occasionally.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 13, 2014)

bike said:


> Pops up occasionally.




Tom McKee Huffman, Frank Huffman's grandson actually joined the CABE. I did talk to him a bit, but sadly he didn't know much about the bikes except that it was in his family.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Mar 13, 2014)

sm2501 said:


> You have to keep in mind that all these ads that are posted are in bicycle dealer magazines selling the models to dealers so they can sell them to customers once they buy the bikes. BRAND NEW to the dealer. Brand new to the customer can be months later. I'll see the 2015 line of Trek and Specialized bicycles in less than 3 months...customers won't see them for 4 months...or later...




In looking over the differences between "1936" and "1937" models shown here (added brace, fender strut, truss rods etc) look to me as running changes during the production run..what we may have is early vs. late 1937 production runs. Maybe serial numbers may shed some light on it.

When I worked at S&M/FIT Bike Co. we changed frames/specs each production run to address issues or rider preferences. I don't think any two batches of the S&M Intrikat flatland frame were the same..


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 13, 2014)

I know we really should get back to the original topic of the thread, but it can't be emphasized enough that bicycles were a Christmas driven industry. companies started advertising their lines to prospective retailers very early so that the next stage of advertising would be able to be prepared and placed for public consumption well in advance of Christmas.
another thing to consider is that these were bicycles, and we're also talking about the 1930's. you could bring a bike from a drawing to market pretty quickly. there wasn't all of the testing and approval processes that we have today. they built them heavy and along proven lines to avoid problems. this didn't always work, as in the case of this bike, it strayed away from the norm and was a bit of an unknown and as time has proven, has a tendency to break. I know I know, you ride yours all over the place with no problem, but you also pamper it while you're riding. I'm guessing no curb hopping, no bicycle jousting, no riding it down a steep hill through ruts and holes. same thing with the Death Bike type Twin-Flex. it strayed too far from proven methods and payed the price for it.
in my research on Huffman stuff, you find that with Firestone, possibly their biggest customer, you have the new models rolled out in the Fall Winter issues. this has to mean they're discussing orders of these new models months in advance, and ads always precede the new models as can be seen in the times where the actual model is nothing like the ad.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 13, 2014)

slick said:


> What i have truly wondered all these years is where are all the factory empolyees ( if they still are alive)?? They are our true assets to this hobby if they worked at the plant, they will know what's right and wrong? I havn't heard of any but one member on here who had his father that worked at the Shelby plant in Ohio. Other than that nobody????????




not entirely true, Mr. Columbia's Father worked for Westfield for many years as did he himself.
another problem is the simple math.
from 1936 to 2014 is 78 years. if a person was 20 when they worked there that's 98 or more years old. if they had kids at 20, they would be no more than 4 or 5 at the oldest, so not too many memories. also a 5 year old in 1936 is in his 80's not too many octogenarians active in the hobby I'm guessing...


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 13, 2014)

That's a very good idea - let's get back to the topic !!!! Please ... "lets see those 1937 flo-cycles. How many complete ones are out there?"   i stated the difference between the '36 vs. The '37 in the beginning. Let's make it easy... Just post your flo-cycle image that has "all following parts on it,"  then will call it a "m037" for 1937 silver king flo-cycle. If it has the parts on the 1936 ad - don't post it please. Your flo-cycle must have the following: Hex bars, hex truss rods, long cone horn, tear drop rear lite, troxel tool box seat, retractable center stand, fat rear fender brace, tube brace behind the seat post, and a clipper speedometer that accommodates the hex bars. I won't be picky on the  sealed grips.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 13, 2014)

I still don't know where to classify mine...it has attributes of the early and the late model. It's 100% original, except I did change the tires. Speedo check, wide fender brace, check, double dog bone, check, long horn, check. Toolbox, nope, hex, nope, center stand, nope.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 13, 2014)

Now, I don't know diddly squat about Silver Kings, but what I'm gathering, and correct me if I'm wrong, is that all Flo Cycles are 37 models.
 Of course the actual manufacturing and advertisment date would be sometime during 1936 to have stock ready for the 37 season, which started well before for Christmas 1936.
I don't think that you can say, that an original bike, not equipped with the hex tube trim or a tool box Troxel is not a 37 model, because it is. Whether these were deluxe features or just production upgrades, I have no idea, but it still seems to me, that they are all 1937 Monark Silver King Flo-Cycles. 
Am I wrong about this?


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 13, 2014)

A+ cyclingday, you can now move to the head of the class.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 13, 2014)

So, there you have it!
If it's a Flo-Cycle, regardless of its trim or badge, it's a 1937 and it should be counted as such.


----------



## monark-man (Mar 13, 2014)

*silver king    sets the pace for 1937*



fordsnake said:


> Yes, there were differences; the 36-37 frames are identical, except for the things I pointed out above that are unique only to the 37 model.
> 
> 1936 Sales Lit
> 
> ...




hello     that's what  is on the cover of the 1937    10 page hard paper original factory booklet , it says  20 1/2 inch frame.  long hexagonal can't slip handle bars and truss rods of aluminum alloy. retractable parting stand.  paul g  saw it.


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm confused...is that what they call a "smoking gun?"

   please post your "1937 (m037) silver king flo-cycles" with all the prerequisites mention above.  I lost count from all the confusion... How many were posted? Oh well i'll count later.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 14, 2014)

Since we've established the the Flo-Cycle is a one model year bike and regardless of trim, they are all to be considered 1937 models.
I know of at least five of them right here in the Southern California area.
I'm sure there are more than that, if you want to count the rat rods.
Now as complete and nice as the Kingsilver bike, that's another story.
Didn't the "Wingbar" use the same hexagonal truss rods and handlebars?
I know I've seen a few of those floating around SoCal as well.
I'd post some pictures of the bikes I've seen around here, but they are not my bikes, so their owners will have to do that themselves, if they want to get into this pissing contest.


----------



## bike (Mar 14, 2014)

*I have seen a lot of flo cycles*

in my day and have owned a few- they do not seem to have any reason that they come with round or hex bars or truss, strealmined or toolbox saddle etc.

Maybe if there was a serial number registry this could be figured out.

I always see new things.

I recently got a (broken  ) torrington alloy stem made for hex bars. Never saw that one before.

Monark man posted but what did he say!?!?! As bad as me!

INTERESTING that WARDS specifically mentions tool box and jewel in Re the saddle, and MONARK does not.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 14, 2014)

I guess I am the only one who still maintains the first Flo-cycles were available for purchase in '36 as early as October, because of documented consumer advertising asking young boys to go down to the dealer and test ride it and pricing was available as well.
I just am not a believer this ad was a dangling carrot only to be yanked from reach throughout the holiday season because bicycles were oriented for release around Christmas.
I think it is absurd to disqualify Flo-cycles as 1936 models because #1 the Flo-cycle appeared first in dealer catalogs in '37 and brought to market after the printing of '36 catalogs and #2 to apply modern business practices/environments to simple times and a small scale operation that was making batteries just a year earlier.
Carlton pointed out a very important consideration, the lack of the M037 model number in the '36 lit...because it wasn't yet a '37 model!
Personally, I don't see things as black or white and I really don't care of having my Flo being early than later, but when placed in context with all the design changes made in a short period I think they were batched versus a change in a '37 continuum and not in response, but in evolution with other models.
So give me an F and send me to the back of the class, but I think you guys are mistaken.
Chris


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 14, 2014)

Cyclingday, you established that all flo-cycles are 1937 - but the sales lit. 1937 10 page original factory booklet that monark-man produced shows that the 1937 model year flo-cycle was specific to all the features i described. It is obviously different than the 1936 flo-cycle. It's a 1937 flo-cycle on to itself. Flo-cycles are not all 1937. There's a '36 and '37 model year,


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 14, 2014)

The 2015 Ford F-150 is going to be an all new from the ground up aluminium bodied design.
The advance press on that truck started in 2013.
The manufacturing of that truck is well underway as we speak, and the sales of those trucks will start sometime around August/September 2014.
Every single one of those first model year trucks with be a2015.
Even though they were manufactured and advertised in 2013/14.
I don't have a clue about the nuances of the manufacture and marketing of the Flo Cycle, nor do I really care. I'm just speculating on what seems to be pretty obvious.
It's common practise to build and market the model year previous to its actual issue date designation.


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok back at the ranch. Please post images of your "1937" silver king flo-cycle with all the parts i mentioned in my first post. So far...let me see...oh yeah i know of four so far. Thank you !


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 14, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> The 2015 Ford F-150 is going to be an all new from the ground up aluminium bodied design.
> The advance press on that truck started in 2013.
> The manufacturing of that truck is well underway as we speak, and the sales of those trucks will start sometime around August/September 2014.
> Every single one of those first model year trucks with be a2015.
> ...




Understood, but you are comparing the complexities of design, production, outsourcing, assembly, and completed contracted distribution of hundreds of moving parts of automobiles to relatively few of a bicycle...all but Troxel and Torrington components made in Chicago in house most likely.
I don't have a clue about the 2015 Ford F10, but if it is ready to test drive, priced for purchase, and ready to roll off the lot prior to 2015, is it still a 2015?
Why the hell draw the lines at all then?
Marketing doesn't dictate the model year in my eyes... when it is first a tangible product TO BUY AND USE is the indicator.
Chris


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 14, 2014)

..............


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 14, 2014)

*Is it a 36 or 37?*

So flipping through my files I found this newsletter, Mr Evesman shared a photo of himself as a boy and his 1936 Flocycle (note the rear 'fat' fender brace, rear drop stand and no tool box saddle)?  Would anyone like to explain this anomaly?






Mr. Mr Evesman's bike above looks exactly like Scotts entry below...the same features ('fat' fender rear brace, rear dropstand and no tool box saddle!)



sm2501 said:


> Is there really such a thing as a 1936 Flocycle? Was the bike not introduced late in 1936 for the 1937 season?
> 
> View attachment 142174


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 14, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> So flipping through my files I found this newsletter, Mr Evesman shared a photo of himself as a boy and his 1936 Flocycle (note the rear 'fat' fender brace, rear drop stand and no tool box saddle)?  Would anyone like to explain this anomaly?




What anomaly? That the author of the story used the date of 1936 since he was most likely reading the same magazine page that is posted here?


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 14, 2014)

" photo of his 1936 his 1936 silver king "flo-cycle." "  boy you guys are really grabbing for straws.....


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 14, 2014)

kingsilver said:


> " photo of his 1936 his 1936 silver king "flo-cycle." "  boy you guys are really grabbing for straws.....




If this was in a magazine advertised by Monark, I'd say Uncle. But this is a newsletter printed in the 80's or 90's by an editor who again, was probably assuming the bike was a 1936 by looking at a magazine that had a date in the upper corner of October 1936, Nov 1936 or Dec 1936. As Leon Dixon would say...it's a WAG..."wild ass guess"


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 14, 2014)

sm2501 said:


> ...t's a WAG..."wild ass guess"




Amen to that.


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 17, 2014)

I have an answer. The classy shot of raymond's 1936 flo-cycle was taken in the 1940's. That means the photo was taken at least 5 years after he purchased the bike. In that 5 year span, the skinny fender braces may have been replaced with a fat 1937 fender brace. I also noticed that in the photo of raymond's bike, the  reflector is in a "much lower position" than sm2501 rear reflector housing. If you google www.liveauctioneers.com., or google silver-king flo-cycle, you will see a flo-cycle for sale which appears to be a 1936 flo-cycle with a fat rear fender braces. You will also noticed that the fat fender brace has a visible slotted head screws as the fastener (zoom in). The original riveted braceS may have been removed at one point in the bikes life and substituted with the fat brace. If sm2501 rear fender brace is attached with screws rather rivets, then it may have been replace at some point. Raymond put a funky rear rack on his 1936 flo-cycle - who knows what else he did the his bike? Remember the photo was taken in the 1940's.


----------



## Houndog (Mar 18, 2014)

The crank on mine has the #36 on it,does that mean anything...?


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 18, 2014)

"monark-man" would know. Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 18, 2014)

ANYMORE OUT THERE? PLEASE POST.


----------



## babyjesus (Mar 19, 2014)

Better late then never - I have another flocycle but it's more basic therefore not right for this thread as I understand.


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow!!!  It doesn't get any better than that babyjesus !!!!!!! Thank you for posting !!!


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 1, 2017)

.


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 2, 2017)

I haven't seen any on the CABE for over a year. One has to be very careful when buying one of these bikes. They develop hair line cracks in the frame. Awesome looking bike not designed for overweight riders though.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 10, 2022)

Figured this thread could use a bump after a few years of hibernation.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 10, 2022)




----------

